
npm-check: Check for outdated, incorrect, and unused dependencies - tilt
https://github.com/dylang/npm-check
======
hamburglar
You should add an option to check for dependencies whose code isn't longer
than the text required to load them (require statement + package.json entry +
packaging overhead). :)

